# Looking Anthro pred



## Kirinko (Oct 15, 2020)

As the title suggests, I'm looking for a male anthro partner. If you're interested, hit me up and we can chat some more.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 16, 2020)

I can try to see where this is going! What precisely are you looking for, other than a canine male furry?


----------



## Kirinko (Oct 31, 2020)

That depends, what you got?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 1, 2020)

I've got some foxes we could use if that interests you. And some dogs as well!


----------



## shadowangely (Nov 11, 2020)

i have a neko boy i'd like to try and use, may i hear more about what characters you may play ? :3



Kirinko said:


> As the title suggests, I'm looking for a male furry partner. Preferably some sort of canine or neko. I play a variety of feral/monster preds, so if that's something that interests you, do hit me up.


----------



## Kirinko (Mar 18, 2021)

bump


----------



## Cataegus (Mar 20, 2021)

Kirinko said:


> bump


I've got a male domestic cat and some big cats if you're interested :0 message me if you want
I also have some wolves if that interests you


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 20, 2021)

I have monsters, but I do believe we tried before on Discord? I also don't do ferals much, because I just do villains.


----------



## Kirinko (Jul 14, 2021)

.


----------

